# 2006 Altima Heater only blows hot while driving.



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

My wife hit a deer in her 2006 altima and the radiator and condenser and basically the whole front end headlights and all had to be replaced. We get the car back and heater works great even when stopped. So it warms up outside and we went to use the AC and only blows hot air. So we took it back to the repair shop and a rock had put a hole in the new condenser making all the freon leak out. So they put a whole new condenser in it again and recharged the AC and it works awesome. As its been warm outside we haven't used the heat since until today. The car gets to full operating normal temp and if the car is sitting at a idle the heater blows cold air but as soon as you give it some gas and take off the heat gets hot. But if you come to a stop again the heat gets cold again. Any ideas what could cause this? Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There have been a lot of similar issues on 2.5L Altimas due to air trapped in the system. There was a TSB issued regarding how to purge the system. Basically they used a rear brake shoe horseshoe clip stuck under the vent of the radiator cap to keep it open. Then they hang the reservoir from the hood to keep it above the radiator and run the engine in full heat mode. It helps to jack up the front of the vehicle.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Do they just do this until the heat gets warm while sitting there then the air should be out?


----------

